# Mesquite burl slabs !!!!!!



## Texasstate (Feb 11, 2018)

Mesquite Burl slabs I recently picked up!!
The largest is 64x25x1.75.

I will be cutting some up soon

Can you move this to a place where people can reply?

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tony (Feb 11, 2018)

Done. Stunning slabs! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Texasstate (Feb 11, 2018)

Thanks Tony


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 11, 2018)

Wow, that stuff is amazingly beautiful.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 11, 2018)

very nice


----------



## NeilYeag (Feb 11, 2018)

Oh man I would like to have a few knife scales from that material. beautiful!


----------



## rob3232 (Feb 11, 2018)

Wowser! That is super cool wood.


----------



## Texasstate (Feb 11, 2018)

NeilYeag said:


> Oh man I would like to have a few knife scales from that material. beautiful!


I will have plenty of scales pm me with dimensions


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 11, 2018)

Beautiful stuff Justin!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Parks (Feb 11, 2018)

Nice sized burl with good eyes


----------



## David Van Asperen (Feb 12, 2018)

Awesome


----------



## wood128 (Feb 12, 2018)

Beautiful .....I would like some !!!!!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Feb 12, 2018)

I would like some in call blank, pot blank and pen blank sizes.




Rodney
Oh yea that stuff is off the charts sweet!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Texasstate (Feb 12, 2018)

Most is 1 in thick 
I can do the pens but what other sizes would suffice


----------



## LSCG (Feb 12, 2018)

mighty nice!

if you end up with some scales size 1/2" x 2-1/4" x 5" or blocks size 1-1/4" x 2-1/4" x 5" out of the really burly stuff like in picture number four I'd be interested depending on price.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Feb 12, 2018)

Texasstate said:


> Most is 1 in thick
> I can do the pens but what other sizes would suffice



pots could be 4"x 4"x 1"


----------



## Texasstate (Feb 16, 2018)

I’ll be posting some pot call pics at some point tomorrow once I cut some

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Feb 16, 2018)

????


Rodney


----------



## Rich P. (Feb 17, 2018)

Very nice looking stuff, that was a hood find
RichP


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Feb 17, 2018)

@Texasstate 
Please tag me when you do.


Rodney


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 17, 2018)

Truly beautiful! Can think of many uses for wood this nice. Chuck


----------

